
Payback Time - Wave of Debt Payments Facing U.S. Government - gibsonf1
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/23/business/23rates.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1
======
squidbot
Paul Krugman and several other economists have commented on this article and
basically make a good case that it's a fear mongering Wall Street fed pack of
lies.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/23/opinion/23krugman.html>
[http://prospect.org/csnc/blogs/beat_the_press_archive?month=...](http://prospect.org/csnc/blogs/beat_the_press_archive?month=11&year=2009&base_name=in_just_a_decade_the_us_intere)

